# DVDs Rippen



## Fraggerick (20. Februar 2014)

So liebe Community, ich muss mich outen: Ich habe keine Ahnung (mehr) wie ich eine DVD Rippen soll 

 Kurze Problembeschreibung: Ich hab ein Surface und die erste Staffel von Game of Thrones auf DVD. Das ganze will ich jetzt zu "8 Stunden Spass im Fernbus) kombinieren, nur: Wie?

 Bei genug meiner Filme wurde die "digital Copy" gleich mitgeliefert (per Code via Flixter). Hier leider nicht. Externes DVD Laufwerk scheidet aus, das ist mir deutlich zu unpraktisch.

 Wenn ich Google find ich entweder SW von zB Xilisoft (sieht nach tüpischer müll-sw aus, oder taugt die doch was?) oder Beiträge von 2001 mit Software dies heute nicht mehr gibt ^^

 Ein weiteres Problem: Ich brauch zwingend MP4, VLC ist für WinRT noch nicht draußen 

 Kann zB ClonDVD auch MP4 machen? Würde mir ungerne die SW Kaufen um dann festzustellen das ich das Videoformat nochmal ändern musst. Mit einer weiteren Software. Die Geld kostet...

 Oder ist hier zB ClonDVDmobile eine besserer lösung?

 mM nach könnte ruhig bei jeder kauf DVD nen link zu flixter bei sein, würde einem das leben leichter machen. tablets und filme imzug/flieger/bus sind ja wirklich kein Novum...

 naja, danke euch


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass DVDs mMn immer noch per CSS geschützt sind. 

Die Umgehung dieses Kopierschutzes ist nachwievor verboten, darum werde ich hier nicht weiter eingehen. Google hilft dir sicherlich weiter. Wenn du dann die Daten auf der Festplatte hast, hilft dir ggf. Handbrake weiter. HandBrake: Open Source Video Transcoder

Das ist ein Freeware bzw. Open Source Videokonverter, der u.a. mp4 ausgeben kann.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Februar 2014)

danke erstmal für den tipp mit handbrake. a) bin ich jetzt den converter "super" los, und b) wird meine cpu endlich mal ausgelastet (ich guck grad ob ich ein bestehendes Video zu mp4 bringen kann, und das dann auch noch auf meinem Surface läuft...)

 bzgl kopierschutz: war das nicht so, das mir der wumpe sein kann, solange ich das als private sicherungskopie nutze? und nur der vertrieb, nicht der besitz von SW, die sowas bewerkstellinge kann in dtl strafbar ist? wie gesagt, meine "wilde zeit" ist lange vorbei


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2014)

Was Punkt b) betrifft ... das ist der Grund, warum der Thread noch nicht geschlossen ist. 

Mir ist es egal, was du in deinen eigenen vier Wänden machst und auch der Sinn der ganzen Übung kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Trotzdem haben wir hier Regeln was das verlinken und posten von Software betrifft, die einen KS aushebeln ... egal ob mein Smartphone diesen mittlerweile knacken kann oder nicht. 

Schlussendlich unterscheiden wir das nicht ... jeder Link zu solchen Beiträgen wird entfernt und der User verwarnt.

Nicht bös gemeint und ich denke, google und auch der Wikipedia Eintrag helfen dir etwas. *zwinker zwinker*


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Februar 2014)

ja, ein wikipediaeintrag zu DVD-rippen  

 k, dann hat sich das geklärt ^^ danke


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2014)

Es ist halt formal gesehen verboten, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen, und auch öffentliche Tipps, wie man das macht, sind nicht erlaubt - das ist halt der Punkt. 

 Sicher würde selbst der Film-Vertrieb selbst nicht ernsthaft meckern, wenn wirklich der Käufer der DVD diese auch für zB mobile Geräte umwandeln will. Wobei inzwischen: da könnte der Vertrieb sogar argumentieren, dass der, der das auch mobil sehen will, dann eben in einem Download-Shop den Film hochoffiziell kaufen soll und die DVD teurer wäre, wenn es die Einnahmen vom Onlinegeschäft nicht gäb ...  

 Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich aber mit nur 8 Zoll keinen Spaß beim schauen haben - da würde ich lieber Game of Thrones LESEN


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Februar 2014)

10,6'' in 16:9 und immerhin HD ^^ das ist, vorallem für einen BUS! immerhin okay-ish genug....


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn man auf einem Tablet Serien schaut ... mach ich z.B. im Flugzeug gern, weil mein iPad dann doch größer und qualitativ besser ist, als die verbauten LCDs im Sitz. 

Allerdings ist gerade GoT eine Serie, die auch vom Sound/Musik lebt, d.h. gerade die Serie genieß ich immer nur mit meinem Wohnzimmer Setup. 

Aber sonst? Meine Freundin schaut z.B. Suits oder Greys Anatomy. Solche Serien sind fix im iTunes Store erworben und bequem 'wegkonsumiert'.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2014)

Ich fänd es allein schon bescheuert, das Ding dann in der Hand halten zu müssen oder es irgendwo platzieren zu müssen   mal ein Video schauen, klar, aber ganze Serien/Filme? Nee, da nehm ich 1000x mal lieber nen Fernseher und würde unterwegs dann einfach nur Musik hören


----------



## Chemenu (20. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings ist gerade GoT eine Serie, die auch vom Sound/Musik lebt, d.h. gerade die Serie genieß ich immer nur mit meinem Wohnzimmer Setup.


Es gibt ja auch hochwertige Kopfhörer.  Allerdings muss das Tablet den Sound dann auch mit entsprechender Qualität ausgeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> 10,6'' in 16:9 und immerhin HD ^^ das ist, vorallem für einen BUS! immerhin okay-ish genug....


 Ähmm... Aus einer DVD kannst du kein HD machen, höchstens ein Upscaling.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch hochwertige Kopfhörer.  Allerdings muss das Tablet den Sound dann auch mit entsprechender Qualität ausgeben.


 Jepp. Ordentliche Kopfhörer sind immer eine gute Alternative. Wenn ich mal Sound satt haben will, aber auf meine Nachbarn (und Frau, wenn sie nebenan sitzt) Rücksicht nehmen muss, ist es mit die beste Lösung. 
Ich denke mal, dass das Tablet wohl die gängige Surround-Wiedergabe unterstützt. Kann jedes in die Jahre gekommene Netbook, Notebook etc. doch auch.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2014)

Was nutzen dir gute Kopfhörer, wenn die Ausgangsleistung der meisten mobilen elektronischen Geräten im besten Fall mittelmäßig ist? 

Der Kopfhörerausgang von meinem Nexus 5 soll z.B. viel zu schwachbrüstig sein ...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jepp. Ordentliche Kopfhörer sind immer eine gute Alternative. Wenn ich mal Sound satt haben will, aber auf meine Nachbarn (und Frau, wenn sie nebenan sitzt) Rücksicht nehmen muss, ist es mit die beste Lösung.


 Benuzt Du dann also die Dr.Dre Pr0n-Listener Mk2 ? ^^ 




> Ich denke mal, dass das Tablet wohl die gängige Surround-Wiedergabe unterstützt. Kann jedes in die Jahre gekommene Netbook, Notebook etc. doch auch.


 ähm, wie jetzt? ^^ an sich geben die dann nur Stereo aus, die berechnen aber nicht ne Surround-Simulation a la Dolby Headphone ^^


@Robowke: es muss doch nicht so laut rausdröhnen, als sei man im Kino ^^  ich denke, dass die "Kritik" eher von so Leuten kommt, die Musik auf Disco-Lautstärke hören wollen...  was allerdings oft der Fall ist:. rel verrauschter Sound.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Benuzt Du dann also die Dr.Dre Pr0n-Listener Mk2 ? ^^


Nope. Gute alte Senheisser. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> ähm, wie jetzt? ^^ an sich geben die dann nur Stereo aus, die berechnen aber nicht ne Surround-Simulation a la Dolby Headphone ^^


Die meisten Onboard-Soundkarten beherrschen doch DD, DTS und Co. Oder nicht ? Glaube nicht dass das nur auf Desktop-Rechner beschränkt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope. Gute alte Senheisser.
> 
> Die meisten Onboard-Soundkarten beherrschen doch DD, DTS und Co. Oder nicht ? Glaube nicht dass das nur auf Desktop-Rechner beschränkt ist.


 "beherrschen" heißt aber nicht, dass sie auch über den normalen kopfhörer-Ausgang eine Surroundsimulation wie Dolby Headphone ausgeben, sondern das heißt nur, dass sie die digitale Tonspur eines File/DVD/Bluray lesen und decodieren können und auch über einen ggf. vorhandenen digitalen Ausgang ausgeben können, der Dir aber mit Kopfhörern nichts nutzt. Per Kopfhörern kommt dann aber auch idR nur Stereosound bei raus. 

 Das gilt auch für Desktop-PCs! Deswegen haben viele separat erhältliche Soundkarten ja auch extra drinstehen, dass die Dolby Headphone oder CMSS-3D (quasi DolbyH von Creative) haben, weil das eben nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Februar 2014)

jungens! Surface hat nen ständer! und nen echten USB anschluss. und ich hab hier nen satz sennheisser cx300II in-ears.

 macht euch mal kein kopf um meine multimediale unterwegsunterhaltung  boah, fießes spammerpack


----------



## Chemenu (20. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was nutzen dir gute Kopfhörer, wenn die Ausgangsleistung der meisten mobilen elektronischen Geräten im besten Fall mittelmäßig ist?
> 
> Der Kopfhörerausgang von meinem Nexus 5 soll z.B. viel zu schwachbrüstig sein ...


 Es gibt auch mobile Kopfhörerverstärker mit Akku.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2014)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> jungens! Surface hat nen ständer!


 wie ich dachte du bist Fraggerick ^^ 




 ps: es geht ja jetzt hier nur noch um allgemeine Diskussionen


----------



## Loosa (20. Februar 2014)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> jungens! Surface hat nen ständer! und nen echten USB anschluss. und ich hab hier nen satz sennheisser cx300II in-ears.
> 
> macht euch mal kein kopf um meine multimediale unterwegsunterhaltung  boah, fießes spammerpack


 
Also wenn du eh mit einem Bus unterwegs bist könntest du als echter GoT-Fan die Schauspieler einladen mitzufahren damit sie per LARP für wirklichen Surround-Sound sorgen können. Die Bildqualität wäre auch besser. - Aber da schimpfen sich manche "Fans" und dann sind sie selbst für sowas zu knauserig...


----------

